# Sugar syrup



## Bee girl2929 (May 10, 2016)

Should I be limiting the amount of sugar water that I am feeding the bees in the fall? Is it bad if they are drinking it very fast?


----------



## bee keeper chef (Nov 1, 2015)

How much do they have stored are the light


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

First tell us what we're working with.
Assuming you have two ten frame deeps is where it starts.
Weigh them and if you have less than 100-120# weight then you need to feed. 
I weigh mine in late September or early October and if one is 20 or 30# light I start feeding and keep track until I've fed just a bit more than what I calculated with weight. Talking 2:1 syrup. 

I'm in Illinois and you're not so maybe you should ask someone who lives closer and go by what they say. In general what I posted applies to beekeeping in the midwest.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome 2929! If they are taking it fast they probably need to store it fast.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

When bees take that much syrup they take it to store and condense. as long as they are not backfilling the brood chamber there is really no need for concern. If something better comes along they will abandon the syrup.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

When the early Autumn flow is starting then stop feeding. You want
the queen to lay some winter bees too.


----------

